# MKIV ABS ring replacement



## bench (Sep 21, 2013)

"For rear sensors. Attaches to rear wheel hub/bearing assembly. "

I noticed on the GermanAutoParts site that they sell the reluctor rings.
One of my rings is lifted some and appears to be rubbing on the sensor during part of the wheel revolution.
Has anyone ever replaced these ?
Somewhere else I read that the ring is part of the hub and cannot be replaced.

So, what do ya think ?


----------



## bench (Sep 21, 2013)

I've found some info on the GolfIV forum.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## DJD-Rod (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey, What did you find?


----------



## bench (Sep 21, 2013)

DJD-Rod said:


> Hey, What did you find?


The bearings are destroyed when the hub is removed.
Easiest fix is to get a new hub assembly that contains the bearing and ABS ring.
A new nut is required.

Less expensive fix might be to buy the ABS ring, and have a new bearing pressed in the old hub.
A new nut is still required.


----------

